# Beach Advisory Issued for Polk Street Beach on Tybee Island



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Beach Advisory Issued for Polk Street Beach on Tybee Island

CHATHAM COUNTY, GA ¬– The Chatham County Health Department has issued an advisory for Polk Street Beach (the northern most part of Tybee Island at the mouth of the Savannah River from the end of the beach to the jetty) on Tybee Island.

This advisory is only for the area specified above and does not impact any other beaches on the island. This beach water advisory is to alert the public of a possible risk of illness associated with water contact but does not mean the beach is closed.
The Chatham County Health Department recommends you do not swim or wade in the water in the area(s) under advisory. Fish and other seafood caught from this area should be thoroughly washed with fresh water and thoroughly cooked before eating as should fish or seafood caught from any waters. 
The area will be retested and the advisory will be lifted when tests show the bacteria levels meet the Environmental Protection Agency’s recommended standards.
For more information about beach water advisories, go to www.gachd.org and click on the Environmental Health tab at the top of the page.


Contact: Sally Silbermann 912.644.5217
Click here for a printable pdf of this news release.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

That's a shame.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Nothing new for this area, Tybee's wastewater treatment plant dumps "treated" water right where they take the weekly sample. I've seen it first hand. Not somthing I would worry too much about, next week's test will be clear. This happens a dozen or so times a year. Remember, they are testing for a certain type of bacteria that eats poop. At times there are hundreds of shore birds on that stretch of beach. What do they do? They poop and this poop gets into the water and the bacteria that eats poop gets happy and multiplies. Hence, beach advisories. If it tested bad all the time I would worry, but between the birds and the wastewater plant an occasional advisory is nothing to worry about. Same thing happens after heavy rains, dog poop from yards get washed into the back river, you guessed it beach advisory. No one to date has been proven to have gotten sick from swimming in affected areas.
Something to keep an eye on but but not an issue as of yet.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

They need all day fishing zones on all sc beaches.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a narly open wound on my leg (one more week till health care kicks in) and I'll be standing in the surf right there this weekend. I'm hoping the advisory keeps the swimmers out of my way!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

MadDawgJ said:


> I have a narly open wound on my leg (one more week till health care kicks in) and I'll be standing in the surf right there this weekend. I'm hoping the advisory keeps the swimmers out of my way!


Roger that on the swimmers, a little fecal bacteria can go a long way for good health, you know, boost the immune system and all. Heck, don't let any of those sickly looking PETA puffer vegy/vegan types go for a swim at Polk Street, dang it, the bacteria would jump on them for sure! Kill um' dead most likely!

I'll be fishing this weekend. Thinking maybe give the surf a break, too damn hot, and do a little inshore boat fishing for flat fish, Reds, or Trout. If the water is clean as I expect it, maybe spend some time pitching to Spanish out front? Still, its too damn hot regardless, maybe just a short boat ride is order.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

You called it Fatback. 

Beach Advisory Lifted for Polk Street Beach on Tybee Island

CHATHAM COUNTY, GA ¬– The Chatham County Health Department has lifted the advisory for Polk Street Beach (the northern most part of Tybee Island at the mouth of the Savannah River from the end of the beach to the jetty) on Tybee Island.

The advisory was issued on July 13, 2016 after routine water quality tests showed a high level of enterococci bacteria which increase the risk of gastrointestinal illness in swimmers. 
Subsequent samples show that bacteria levels are now within acceptable limits. Therefore the advisory has been lifted.
For more information about beach water advisories, go to www.gachd.org and click on the Environmental Health tab at the top of the page.


----------

